# Travel Destinations > Indian Sub-Continent >  Best Places India for October

## andrwclark

India known for its versatlity is all-year round country to visit. it has mild winter with pleasent monsoon but hot and dry summers. for october, you can have many places to visit.

North:- Jodhpur, Kota, Chandigarh and Jaisalmer
South;- Mysore, Kodaikanal, Tirupati 
Central: Kanha, Ujjain, Mandu
East:- Kolkata, Darjeeling, Bodh Gaya
North-East:- Gangtok, Guwahati
West:- Khandala, Daman, Saputara

----------


## GFI

Well, I’d like to recommend visiting Kolkata which is one of the big cities of India and also known as “City of Joy”. It is one of the major metropolitan cities of India after Delhi, Mumbai and Chennai where you’ll find plenty of outstanding places like Victoria Memorial, Eden Gardens, Kali Temple, Ganga Sagar and Sunder bans Tiger Reserve etc.

----------


## kellbious

Jodhpur in Rajasthan is a marvelous tourist destination with many eye catching attractions in and around.Moreover, after keeping in view various aspects we have customized a special tour package for your which takes you to the Best Places of India. South India part such as Kerala is best place in India to travel in the month of Dec.

----------


## cyprusholidays

You must be in India at the time of Diwali, the festival of lights. I was there a couple times and that was amazing. I really loved people moving busily in purchasing new clothes and family get together happens at the time of festival and they are enjoying at least for 3 days.

----------


## jackmartin199030

i prefer Goa  for holidays in October, beautiful beaches with love ones its ow some, feel very happy and enjoy a lot

----------


## mikehussy

Straight forward information! It really helped me a lot. Thanks buddy for that supporting info.






Cheap flights to Nigeria

----------


## danielhuerta

Goa, Rajasthan, Kerala would be the right places.

----------


## TanyaVyas

I prefer Kodaikanal in South is the best place.

In North there are many cool places e.g. Dalhousie, Chamba, Manali, Auli et al.

----------


## johan

You can visit Delhi, Rajasthan, Agra, Jammu and Kasmir in North India. These places are the world famous tourist destination and thousands of tourists come to visit these places every year.

----------


## BartonDenley

You can visit. North:- Jodhpur, Kota, Chandigarh and Jaisalmer, South:- Mysore, Kodaikanal, Tirupati, East:- Kolkata, Darjeeling, Bodh Gaya, North-East:- Gangtok, Guwahati, Central:- Kanha, Ujjain, Mandu, 
West:- Khandala, Daman, Saputara

----------


## rithuram

You can also visit Goa, which is the hottest destination for beaches in India. This places remains full for 3 moths-October to December.

----------


## SN2015

> You can also visit Goa, which is the hottest destination for beaches in India. This places remains full for 3 moths-October to December.


For October the  best places in india are , mumbai, pune, konkan. These three are the finest place to travel in india. In these three places there are many places for the tourist to visit and to do adventures

----------


## Nehal121

There are places to visit in October in India that wear the fresh cologne & oodles of color :-


1. Jammu and Kashmir
2. Lahaul & Spiti, Himachal
3. Bir Billing, Himachal
4. Rishikesh, Uttarakhand
5. Jodhpur, Rajasthan

----------


## jaganisaheb

Saputara is the best place in monsoon... Go there and enjoy tracking...

----------


## fieve

Area of the round table in which you can see more forum rules to see the Lono's laboratory and can set the best area. With the deal of cheap essay writing services you can also find more active topics and can get the better posts for the better review.

----------


## lukejamie07

I also prefer Goa in October as it is very nice in little monsoon and at winter start.

----------


## lukejamie07

Agree with Jackmartin,I also love to visit Goa and Kokan in October month.

----------


## goadotbiz

Visit Arambol Beach Goa in Octomber. Best beach place in India.

----------


## LeslieAKellogg

Well done...........

----------


## Nertol

We toured Kerala last year and my advice is that all you have to do is let go of your thoughts and enjoy your vacation. For more information about Kerala, see https://www.keralaholidaytourpackages.com/ . Let the lazy backwaters set the pace for your day, and the village folk songs hum in your heart.

----------


## lukejamie07

I also prefer Goa in October as it is very nice in little monsoon and at winter start.

----------


## lukejamie07

Agree with Jackmartin,I also love to visit Goa and Kokan in October month.

----------


## goadotbiz

Visit Arambol Beach Goa in Octomber. Best beach place in India.

----------


## LeslieAKellogg

Well done...........

----------


## Nertol

We toured Kerala last year and my advice is that all you have to do is let go of your thoughts and enjoy your vacation. For more information about Kerala, see https://www.keralaholidaytourpackages.com/ . Let the lazy backwaters set the pace for your day, and the village folk songs hum in your heart.

----------

